# Twins!



## Spazzyyarn (Jul 4, 2018)

We had the best kidding last night. Mama lost her ligs around 8 am. We kept a close eye on her and by mid afternoon she was having a few contractions but nothing crazy. 

At 1 am I went out to check on her and she had a head and two hooves poking out. She easily delivered the baby right into my hands. It was the coolest thing ever. She wasn't too interested in the baby right away, laid back down, had another baby effortlessly and then became super mom!

I wish all kiddings were this awesome. 

So meet the twins! Rose is the doe with heavy brown and black on her face. Waylon is the boy with the white face


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Congratulations!! It's such a blessing to see the birth of beautiful babies...especially an effortless birth! Those babies are beautiful! Sweet little faces with blue eyes ️


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Those are BEAUTIFUL babies! Congratulations!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats new babies are such a miracle


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Darby77 (Apr 23, 2016)

OMG, cuties!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations. May every kidding be like that. Yay momma


----------



## Goat town (May 6, 2018)

Congrats on your ND’s


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Such beautiful little kids, love those blue sweet and innocent eyes. Being there for birthing is such an awe inspiring event. Glad everything went well and congratulation.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

aww! they're cute! mamma did a good job!


----------

